# 3d backgrounds or not?



## Nick16 (16 Sep 2009)

hi guys, im having a bit of a problem on this one. You all know of the juwel 3D backgrounds (if you dont things like these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JUWEL-ROCK-60...Fish?hash=item2c4f8d4b90&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 )  sorry its an ebay link! im not trying to sell anything honest   

anyway, i cant decide whether to use them? do they sit flush to the back and sides of the tank? 
do they end up really mucky after a short while? any opinions on them? i know they dont actually look natural but im not too fussed, i want something that will look good to me, and to non fishkeepers that walk into my house!


----------



## baron von bubba (16 Sep 2009)

i looked into these when i first set my 240l up.
read a fair bit about them shrinking or coming unstuck, also they are pretty big and will take up a lot a space in the tank and would be a nightmare to clean should you get any algae in the tank!
i'm really glad i didn't bother, i also wish i never used the juwel terrace too tho! :0/

how about a moss wall?


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Sep 2009)

for a nice planted set up i prefer to have a crisp look, i feel these backgrounds are for the more biotope aquariums, in which they can look amazing. I have a marine black bark background for my 60litre(neolamprologus multifasciatus) and to me its a big benefit, it looks good, and on that particular model of tank where the water stains get all down the back it is a treat to look at, however i do feel things get caught down there, for example food. they can fit flush and you can make a really neat job of it, the reason the jewel ones put me off is that on most tanks you will need to have 2, creating a vertical line 

good luck
Adam


----------



## Bobtastic (16 Sep 2009)

Get some frosted static (foil  ) film from B&Q to give you a opaque/blurred look like that used by Oliver Knott in the scape he did for TGM.


----------



## misscaretaker (17 Sep 2009)

I've never used them but have read numerous accounts of fish getting stuck behind them etc. Grab a tester pot of black emulsion and paint the back of the tank. It gives a better sense of depth than mant other bacgrounds and shows the plants off better IMO.
Jo


----------



## chilled84 (17 Sep 2009)

The backrounds are ok. But there is a better person selling them on ebay. I bought one for my tank at 70 pounds and its fibreglass. People say it can effect waterflow, I can understand a little with them. I have not had any probs thou. They do need sealed into the tank and if not made to size they will need trimmed to fit, People who see mine say its lovely. I like it and thats that. Its a personal thing isnt it? If you like it then thats that.    They are nice.


----------



## TDI-line (17 Sep 2009)

When i originally bought my 720 litre, i also purchased the Back to Nature Amazonia background, which was visually stunning, but as you can guess, had very poor circulation, fish would get trapped and breed behind the background, and planting space was limited to around 1/5 of the area of the tank. Of course i took a jigsaw to the background.


----------



## Nick16 (17 Sep 2009)

does look amazing, but your right about it talking up alot of room


----------



## chilled84 (17 Sep 2009)

my fibreglass backround. You do loose a little space, but with this one only between 3 to 4 inches. Its a good backdrop in couler and size. overall effect is good.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Sep 2009)

ah, thats more what i was thinking. TDI's sticks out way to far for my liking, but some of the juwel ones only stick out a couple of inches but still allow that depth. 
However, i dont want fish getting stuck behind them, nor do i want it coated in algae, although, it will give my SAE's and BN a good feed.


----------



## Nelson (18 Sep 2009)

i think they interupt flow and can get covered in algae that you can't get to.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=5484&start=40
The backgrounds out!!!! 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=4713&start=20


----------



## chilled84 (18 Sep 2009)

Its Good for harbering a feed for shrimp. Very reasonable price too for what it is. and if you offset it out from back off tank enought you can fit outlet and inlet plus heater , But it will require you drilling a vent hole either side.


----------

